# Shooting on Posted land???



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Last weekend I witnessed a bunch of guys shooting deer on posted land, the only thing that really gets to me is the fact that it was "OUR" posted land they were shooting on. I know for a fact that they didn't have permission, so I guess I just wanted to through a question out there. Does anyone think I should start reporting these incidents to the Game Warden or should i just shruge it off and not worry about it. I guess the only reason we post our land is so we don't have to compete with hunting our own land that we have been basically feeding and raising these deer on our crops and why should we have to worry about finding a place to hunt. If anyone thinks its time to let the good people at the Game and Fish office handles this let me know. I just am getting tired of seeing this happen every weekend, and wonder if I can do anything about it. I just think its about time I start letting them deal with the warden in my opinion. I guess the section I hunt is 2C so if anyone has any thoughts let me know. Thanks all.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

They Broke the Law, no question about it they should be reported.

Bob


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I have had the same problem. With pheasant hunters I let them have one warning and then report them. I don't give warning during deer season. THe two seasons are so differn't you can't compare the two.

This is all subject to the attitude of the person I am dealing with. I don't like to chew on any body in front of there kid. At the same time I am not going to take a lot of bs from any body either.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

I would go talk to them about it first and if it persists then burn 'em. If they blatently went on the land knowing its posted then they need to be delt with. But it all depends on the case weather or not to call in the Game Warden. We had some people push through our land last weekend because it is adjacent to an unposted wooded area and the people claimed not to have seen any posted signs when they crossed the fence. I can belive as the trees are pretty thick down there but then again they should have checked beofre crossing in. However now its been posted with 6 or 7 signs in a 1/2 mile stretch of fence so they can't be missed. In a case like that its an honest mistake that could have been avoided by doing a little research and now they've been informed to keep out.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dpx814 said:


> However now its been posted with 6 or 7 signs in a 1/2 mile stretch of fence so they can't be missed.


It's posted and they should know that... A hunter should always do some homework and see if the land is posted or not.

I would turn him or anyone else in... Call the warden and let it be known that people can't hunt your land without asking first. I have turned many people in for crossing our land during waterfowl/deer season in MN. It just ticks me off when they know it's posted and they just simply don't care.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess its pretty obvious in our case, all of our fields are pretty much harvested expect for some corn and flowers, most of the land we post is CRP and its got to be pretty hard to miss a posted sign on every corner and every access point to the fields. I guess I talked to the same guy twice last weekend about it and he still didn't listen, If I see him do it again, I will be informing the Game Warden. I don't know if everyone just thinks because they have doe tags to shoot away and land owners/farmers won't care. I guess is somone was at least nice enough to ask if they could harvest a doe or two, I would more then likely let them, especially because I beleive the guys I hunt with and myself only have 3 doe tags left to fill, but on the other stand point, we have 5 buck tags and 2 gradis tags left to fill. I guess I was nice enough the first time, I might just go in stealth mode and turn everyone in from now on. I guess it just sucks that someone doesnt' have enough common sense to realize its posted for a reason, even though the signs don't seem to interfer with their intentions. I guess its out of my control and its up to me to make an example of a few people. I am just really sorry it had to come to this, but I can't keep looking the other way, thanks for the different views guys. I guess its just up to me to put an end to it. Thanks again.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

In any case where someone has seen the signs and not obeyed them and then to top it off you've had to talk to them, they deserve to be reported. The situation I was refering to we didn't have any signage way back in our pasture so if you come in from the highway the access points are open to the public but once in on foot there was no way to tell. So now we have all those signs up all along the fence line to alert those people walking in that they have to go back out the way they came in.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Report them. Our house at the farm got a bullet lodged in the wall of our kitchen. It's dangerous, what if there were children playing outside there?

:sniper:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Giving them a chance to explain a mix-up, etc is always the human thing to do, but take their excuses with a grain of salt. If you get a feeling about it, turn 'em in.

The more people are "let off the hook" once, the more their going to try it again. They'll just keep driving down the road looking for another section of land hoping to get "let off the hook".


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I too am at the end of being "nice" and letting people go. Yesterday it was so nice tht I decided to bow hunt and enjoy the afternoon. After getting setteled in, I heard several gunshots comming from my one of our farmsteads. By the time I got there people were gone, but I found one dead doe, shot and left, and saw another one I tracked down that was litterly shot in the a**. I put it down because I could not stand to see it suffer so much. I traced the blood back, and it was shot 15 feet from the house. After this, I went back to my treestand, and someone had taked my no hunting signs and put them in the ditch in tall grass. I have never turned ini anyone for trespassing, or shoot an animal on posted land. But as of today, if anyone does, I am going to give them the option of:
1) $100 a gun, leave and I wont turn in.
2) No cash, I will take your gun then
3) Turn them in.
4) Wait untill they shoot a deer, turn them in and press real hard for a poatching violation so they will loose their gun, car/truck, and hunting privilages for some time.

I am very tired of having wonded deer come into my yard for my kids to see and I have to put them down! I am half way between Fargo and Grandforks and get the worst of the road hunter from both ends. And the next person who states that I did not have my land poasted to the exact details listed out will see how much fun it is to tell a judge just how smart they are. If it is posted, go somewhere else. If people would just ask to hunt a few months ahead of time, they very likely could find a place to hunt, and they may like the fact that the land is posted. If they see a monster buck in October, and can't hunt untill late season to only find that som bastard shot the deer from the road cut the horns, and left the rest besause they were too lazy to scout and "hunt" they would know how ****** some people can get. Or better yet, how would these people like it if someone shot bullets into their home? How about shot up their car? If you don't have permission, ben told where things are, and know where others are, people and things get hurt. If these few dumb a**s don't stop and thinbk, it will rune the opportunities for the majority of hunters that are very good people. Sorry for the rant, but this issue just pushes my buttons.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I would turn them for sure its people like them that make hunting no fun i took my Girlfriend out pheasent hunting for her first time ever and the attitudes we got from people and all the illegal things like shooting at birds on posted land disgusted her so much she almost was turned off of pheasent hunting.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~HE~You can't hit a broad side of a barn with the wind at your back. If you want them harvested just bring me with and problem solved.....Seriously though........I know you have a cell phone and you know how to use it.......use it to make right, what is right....

P.S. Got the big one this weekend.... 170-180 class?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Burn their *** :******: :******: :******:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Does "reporting" them do any good? Or does the CO or sherriff have to see it happen or have some sort of physical proof?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

You have to make a complaint. They more evidence the better, if you can take pictures get licenses plate descriptions etc. that all helps.

I have talked to some other land owners and always one of the biggest fears are people seeking revenge. One friend of mine worries if he makes a complaint that he will have combines with bullet holes in it. Not a small worry when you have a $300,000 machine sitting there. Or fence cut and cattle spread out every where.

Think about it if I make a complaint. The guy gets convicted and is fined and loses his hunting rights for a year. He might want to get even. A pasture full of cows 2 miles away from the farm house can't be watched at all times. Now this guy has got 10 beers in him and has been stewing for a couple of hours, now he has liquid courage and just about no chance of getting caught, no one is watching cattle at midnight or takes a pot shot at a combine that is sitting in a field during harvest. These are very real concerns.


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I see no reason why you shouldn't confront them and see why they are there, then use your own judgement. Mix-ups do occur (although not as often as it is claimed), and losing your hunting priveleges for a year is big deal to most hunters. If it is truly a mix-up the problem is over and you will never have those same individuals on your land again without permission. You will also have not made any enemies.

If the person has been warned once its time to report them. This type of person just doesn't care. Even if ND went to all property being posted automatically, i don't see the trespassing issue getting any better due to this sort of character. In fact, it might even cause them to have even less regard for private property. There are just some people ....

I can see ND Decoy's point about revenge. Growing up "back east" you heard stories all the time of equipment being shot up, horses being shot, hay barns being burned, etc. Most of the time it was local teenagers and sometimes even a neighbor squabbling over land. People would talk to each other all year until a couple weeks before deer season, and then everyone became hostile towards one another. Hard to believe all these things occur over a deer.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

When it's blatant, you need to report the offenders. Be careful when "confronting" them, bad things can happen when angry people with guns get into a shouting match.

I also think we as hunters and sportsmen need to report offenders we see too. Respect the landowner and the resource.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Turn them in, we as hunters don't them. Personally I like to have permission to hunt land even when its not posted, but sometimes that is not easy. I also use the rule of thumb that if even if the land has a partial no hunting sign or heck even a tire the intent of the farmer stands "no hunting".


----------



## n_108_nd (Oct 13, 2004)

I think it is crazy that people post CRP land. I as John Q. Taxpayer pay the equivalent of rent on that property, and they intend to prevent me from enjoying it. CRP is a program that enhances many different aspects of our environment, including hunting. As part of the program, a landowner pulls money from my paycheck every week, but I do not have the opportunity to reap the benefits of the program because I am not allowed to set foot on the property I paid for.

Enrolling in CRP is a no-brainer. The payment is guaranteed, there is no actual work required of the landowner, and it provides excellent hunting habitat. In many parts of the state the right to hunt on this prime habitat is sold to the highest bidder, which is also a guaranteed payment. CRP alone is enough to cover a good portion of the yearly payment on the land in many parts of the state. If the taxpayer is paying for your land, why can't they use it?

A similar example of the concept is the Conservation Reserve Enhancement Program (CREP) found in several states, including MN. This program pays landowners up to 90% of the value of their land for a conservation easement that can stretch 20 years, 50 years, or be perpetual. This payment is a one time payment similar to the purchase of property. I, the taxpayer, have bought 90% of this person's land, and I still do not get to use it.

When you are taking a handout, don't bite the hand of the person giving it to you.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love the "I pay Taxes " statments. Did you know that the money in the FARM BILL less than 25% goes to farmers? Think of all the *****ing and whinning that goes on with this next time you hear the polititions whine about it. The majority of the money goes for thinigs like School lunch program, AFDC, WIC, Welfare, ect.. Be very happy that our contry has a cheap food policy. In most developed nation they don't and the people "tax payers" not only have very high taxes, but on average spend 25-30% of their takehome pay on food. And, if you see it as such a great deal, why don't you invest your retirement money on some of the erodable lands, enrole it in that great paying CRP land and hunt away. Better yet, live adjecent to it had have a** holes come into your yard and hunt, or better yet, be sitting down watching TV and have a bullet go wizzing through your house with your family in it and then only when you have walked in a landowners shoes see if you feel the same way. And, for the record, I bet I pay more in property taxes than you and pay more of your kids school lunch, books, sports equipment, ect. So why don't you respect my property rights, and accept the fact thay "my taxes" help you out a whale of a lot too. Respect is a two way street.


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

n_108_nd, you should really do some homework and think about what you post on here. Everyone here pays taxes just like you pal, and you don't hear us complaining. If CRP is such a no brainer why don't you go buy up a bunch of land throw it into CRP and reap the wonderful financial benefits and then you can hunt on it all you want. (And don't plan on posting it!)

There are plenty of legal, ethical, and safe places to hunt in the area. Sometimes you just have to look around, do some home work, and use some common sense.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

THAT........was a silly post. (Yeah, go buy yourself some land and then enroll it in CRP for $30/acre and "reap the benefits" wise guy......Chuckle......)

" Sometimes its best to risk looking stupid by saying nothing, rather than opening your mouth and removing all doubt"


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

report them!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

If the incident in Wisconsin last year demonstrated anything, personal confrontation with the offender isn't worth it. The individuals (plural, it wasn't just one person who did something wrong) lost control of their tempers. Let the DNR deal with these situations. Too often people lose the ability to be rational when they try to handle things on their own.

It shouldn't be like that but it is. I'm not a fan of a large portion of the deer hunting population. Bunch of ******** out in the field with more gunpower than brainpower.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

> there is no actual work required of the landowner,


If there is no actual work then explain the hours upon hours I spent atop a tractor de-weeding certain areas within my property to stay within complaince in order to get the check?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I can tell you from personal experience this past weekend that sometimes asking for permision to hunt posted land pays off.

My buddy and I were hunting 150 miles from home this past weekend and we spent three hours driving an area that we did have permision to hunt without anything. We had scouted back in August and got permision but there was nothing.

Then we spoted a herd of more then 80!!! Bucks, doe's, everything! There was a BIG 6 X 6 that looked like royalty and he walked around like it too. The land was posted solid! Even though it was posted "wrong" acording to code. We could have hunted it and then if caught could have said it wasn't posted right but we didn't.

We scouted all the way around there, went up to the house which we found out was abondoned. We then called information to try and get a phone number for the name on the sign's. It was written in cursive so it was very hard to read but we could make out the city. All to no avail. Then we stopped a farmer that was carrying a load of hay and sked if he knew the owner. He gave us the correct name and told that "He lets no one hunt this land, not even his relatives.". But we decided to call anyways.We called information again, got the number, then called him.

I introduced myself and told my story. We spent a little time talking and found out we had a few things in common. Even though we had 4 doe tag's between us and the herd was more then 80, I asked for permission to get A doe apiece, thats it. He said yes.

Lots of people stopped by to watch us, others we saw out hunting before, and I am sure a lot of people probably thought the same thing, that we were hunting on posted land from a farmer that "won't even allow his relatives to hunt there". Asking is the key and so is respect. Then live up to your word. We took two doe's that we spent the time to select. It was really wet and muddy so we didn't drive the truck up to the deer, we lugged them to the truck so we didn't make deep ruts in the mud. We picked up our brass and left nothing we else.

Show respect sometimes and even during season you might get a 'yes'. People need to go back to showing respect for each other and not thinking that they are above someone else and doing as they choose.

Sorry, long post but I wanted to prove a point.

Ask and be polite, the world would be a lot better place if we all did this.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Be grateful that you can still hunt unposted land with ease. I do believe always asking is still best policy. You might get tons of scouting info from the landowner.

In MD, if you are not the landowner, you must have WRITTEN PERMISSION to hunt ANY private property. It doesn't matter if it is posted or unposted. In addition if you are the landowner and you do not live there, you must have proof that you own that property.

As for the shooting on posted property, I believe you'd be better off reporting the incident. Let the DNR deal with the trespassers. DNR should be able to keep you out of the situation and keep you anonymous.

If you confront them, they WILL know who you are.

Just my two cents.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i think i would either go and chew some major a$$ or get the good ol' game warden on the phone. People that do that shouldn't be hunting. ask permission it never hurts to ask it hurts to have your gun, vehicle, and hunting privaledges taken away.
We had a couple kids go hunting on my friends land without permission and they shot a nice buck scoring 130 and it was the one we were chasing. Some other guys watched them shoot it so we had proof to turn them in but the landowner went and chewed him out and he felt bad i think he will never hunt on posted land again after he recognized whay he did. 
So if the guys keep it up turn them in.


----------

